
Steve Jobs had a net negative effect on computing - tosh
https://twitter.com/amasad/status/1124436013365862402
======
scarface74
Why do people always quote the highest price Apple product as if Apple doesn’t
have any computer that costs less than $3000?

There is the Mac Mini and the MacBook Air.

It’s just like people quote the price of a maxed out iPhone XS Max as if the
iPhone 7 doesn’t exist.

But not everyone wants to be a developer any more than everyone wants to be a
car mechanic, plumber, electrician, etc.

Did Ford have a negative effect on transportation because it was much easier
to “fuel” a horse than a car?

------
amayne
If I'd never heard of Steve Jobs and NeXT, NeXTSTEP or how much it influenced
everything from Berners-Lee's ideas about the WWW, object-oriented programming
or a dozen other things, um, still no.

I learned to program on an Apple II. OSX's embrace of UNIX got me out of the
Windows world, etc.

So I strongly disagree.

------
ga-vu
He did. I've always said Microsoft was the most important company of the 20th
century.

